# taking aim



## jeffbuzz (Jul 28, 2017)

looking for a set of shoes for 2016 750i brute force with 2 in lift thinking about the sniper 920's 28x10xr14 looks like a tuff trail tire that will do ok in some lite mud any one try these and what did u think of them
http://www.intercotire.com/sites/default/files/brands/SNIPER_920_Angle.png


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like they would be excellent trail tires


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Should be fine for what you said you need.


----------

